# My 97 Nissan 200sx



## CaidenX (Jan 4, 2008)

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y59/THMcaiden/DSC00037.jpg

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y59/THMcaiden/DSC00041.jpg

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y59/THMcaiden/DSC00042.jpg

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y59/THMcaiden/DSC00043.jpg


the body kit isnt on it yet . just bought the car and fixing it up


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

5 words, no rather 6 words, Please dont put the kit on! it looks to be in good condition as is and i personally dont see any reason to mess with the looks, especially that extreme! sorry if i seem a bit harsh dude but honestly... (nice gauges ?)


----------



## Big_Carp (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice ride. Honestly, I have to agree.... not a big fan of the bodykit, but if you like it by all means do what you gotta do. Good luck!


----------



## johnsonsRIDE (Dec 31, 2003)

i have that same kit on my 200... i am happy with the way mine turned out...

http://www.nissanforums.com/member-rides/138882-1996-nissan-200sx-se-r.html


----------

